# R35 GTR VS R34 GTR Z-TUNE



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here's the deal:
Had a little chat with out Nissan agent in Nagoya, who is sales manager and one of the true sales blokes who know really hard facts about the new R35. The regular salesmen just tell you what you can anyway read in the pamphlet . . .

He was assigned to test drive the car before the release with many other NIssan sales persons, (when the car still had the mask) and drove it recently again. He told me that when he test drove the car before the release he also test drove a Z-Tune the same day. The driver (test driver ) who coached the sales persones on their test day with the new GTR, tought that his impression about the new GTR was that it is a car that can dominate nearly every road in any condition in the world, but to beat the Z-Tune on a track like Suzuka for exemple (on same tires) it wouldn't just be enough! From his impression , he thinks that the Z-Tune chassis mods are still more effective on a track like Suzuka , then the new engineered R35 chassis! But on the engine , he's sure that the RB looses on the new V.

What do you think ?

Rain, get inside your Z, before your Grandma sells it for a penny on the sunday morning market.:chuckle:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I KNOW I prefer the Z-Tune.

Love the new GTR but IMHO the ultimate factory GTR is the Z-Tune.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

The cars wiill be different BUT how exclusive will the R35 be compared to the Z-tune??????

I know which one i would pick


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Rain, get inside your Z, before your Grandma sells it for a penny on the sunday morning market.:chuckle:


 Its safe and sound! and i got no grandparents alive so i think its safe.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

I would choose a Z-tune over an R35.
The Z-tune is too exclusive.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Z-tune all the way.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

you cant compare the 2 cars really, for a start the price difference reflects what the car is capable of.

Im looking forward to the higher tuned versions of the R35 GTR such as nismo etc


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Can't wait for people like Mine's and Top Secret do something crazy to the R35!!!

I wonder would smokey be a bit more reserved on the GTR then the Z33... as he did snap 2 conrod on the Z33... and that is expensive.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

the new car's engine is going to prove very expensive to modify. but a tuned version will definitely take the game higher. 

you get the impression that the new GTR has raised the bar in many respects.. it is a purpose built car. To do 300km/h effortlessly. Plus the paint coat is a special polymer that is resistent to stone chips... now that one i can definitely do with.

Z-Tune will always be a classic and remain way ahead of its time.
But then again, the new GTR also seems to be ahead of its time.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

That question is too freaken hard but one thing for sure is that the Z-tune is a collectors car, if you have money it's a must.

I'm pretty 100% sure that Best Motoring will put them up against each other on their comming show


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

If your are talking about power and speed...
The Z-TUNE have 500hp more than the R35
The Z-TUNE cuts the 1/4 in 10 seconds faster than the R35
The Z-TUNE goes from 0-60 in 4.0 seconds hill the R35 ins faster
the top speed is almost the same
In term of the interior they are almost the same too...
but!!!
any body knows the time of the Z-TUNE on the nurburgring?
I have the video but they didnt mention any numbers!
and I think there is no way that the R35 being more inthusiastic, the RB26 sound and performs something els, no other car yet...
any thing els you guys mentioned alredy...
but can't wait till I see the tuned R35 spicially the Z-tuned, Mine's and others...


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

The Z-Tune is essentially a tuned car.... the R34 pushed to its limits in terms of something that can still be sold to the general populace. Imagine if Nismo did the same to a base R35, which is good enough to even be compared with a Z-Tune?


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

bazooqa said:


> The Z-TUNE have 500hp more than the R35


Holy shit! give me the Z-Tune any day :chuckle: 

would be interesting to know what nur lap times the Z-Tune cut during its development and testing.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

plkettle said:


> you cant compare the 2 cars really, for a start the price difference reflects what the car is capable of.


That's exactly the statement I allways want to hear. Puts many expensive cars in the overpriced crap category, compared to the new GTRs value . . . I was more about comparing just the new R35s performance against an other "semi-production" GTR, the Z-Tune is a milestone in tuning achievements, so a nice goal for the newbie.
Sadly the Z-Tunes true performance abilities will be staying in the dark for ever, the videos where it does some Laps aren't really the hype . .:squintdan


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

If you really need to compare them the 35 would be faster IMO


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Ok, ok.
I will compare them very very soon.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

If you had the choice of a few hours test drive in only one of the cars ,what would it be ? 

Me ,the new GTR without a doubt ,the Z tune is a car that has been pushed to the limet as said, plus their is only a few of them out there so not much chance of seeing let alone getting one . For a proper production car the 35 seems to be the way forward .


----------



## WestSide (Dec 4, 2007)

Horses for courses...Lets wait until the new one is pumped up...


----------

